# 2021 MAJEK M2 ILLUSION



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS MJ22M2 JUST ARRIVED IT IS COBALT BLUE AND MAJEK GREY WITH A BLUE POWER POLE JACK PLATE, TILT STEERING EXTRA CLEATS , RAISED CONSOLE, POWERED WITH A MERCURY 250PRO XS MOTOR, CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 WONT LAST LONG $81,749.00
























*


----------

